# Who let the min IN or Who's been laying in my bed?



## Sixstardanes

This morning when Saber came in the house he wasn't in a hurry to go out and was showing signs of wanting to work so I asked him on the bed for some pixs.

Here are a few...




















"Hey Eagle, what do you think about sharing the bed?"






Actually he didn't mind as there were Nilla Wafers given as reward treats.


----------



## Casnos Minis

That is way too cute. 2 of mine hate coming in the house, the other one could care less.

Christy


----------



## srpwildrose

Oh My Gosh...........that is halarious. OH!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Calekio

I wanna know how you get him off again! lol

Isn't that every little girls dream.... a real life pony to sleep with...


----------



## Cara

ahaha how cute, you always have cute pictures of your kids!


----------



## topnotchminis

How did you get him to sit? I want to do that with my horse! It is to cute! He looks like a doll.


----------



## maplegum

Oh man!





Rachel, just when I think your photos of Saber couldn't get any cuter, you pull out these ones!

Ohhh, just noticed in that 2nd last photo. The 'fake' horse in the background. Looks like a carousal horse. I LOVE it. Not as much as Saber though.





I know Bailey and Willow would love to come inside but I'm concerned it would be like a bull in a china shop!

Rachel, you just hsave to write a book about Saber and his adventures. Add your fabulous drawings to it too. I bet there would be plenty of people here on this forum that would buy a copy or 2!

We love your stories and pictures.





xox Leonie xox


----------



## Brandi*

I agree with Leonie



That Saber is something


----------



## ThreeCFarm

Oh my, LOL!!!! I've had one in the house before, but never thought of doing that!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## countrycharm

What an incredible job you have done with that little horse there!!! The things you can do with him must well entertain your day!


----------



## countrycharm

What an incredible job you have done with that little horse there!!! The things you can do with him must well entertain your day!


----------



## twister

Oh Saber you always make me smile, what cute pics





Yvonne


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Great pictures!! Saber is awesome!


----------



## tnovak

OMG!!!!!! My hubby would have the BIG ONE if I brought my minis in the house! TOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tatonkas Dream

Another one that just adores Saber



hes so cute and handsome all at once

and both them boys will do ANYTHING for a Nilla Wafer won't they!! LOL

Ok I have to ask do you use Nilla wafers as bait at dog shows too??? I'd much rather hold that in my mouth that chicken liver (YUCK!)

thank you for making me smile once again


----------



## Sixstardanes

Thanks.





Saber likes coming in the house and if the door is left open and he's let out of his stall will often make a bee line into the house.

To answer some Qs.

"How did I get him to sit?"

Well if you search posts by me earlier this year I did post how I taught this fellow to sit.

Just because it worked for us doesn't mean it will work for you.

"Do I use Nilla Wafers at dog shows?"

I haven't as Eagle doesn't bait at shows.

He free stacks and doesn't want food when in the ring.

But yeah when I pull out the Nilla Wafers at home both boys are eager to work for them.


----------



## joylee123

[SIZE=12pt]OMG! Too cute






[/SIZE]

Joy


----------

